# Lesley jane



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Saw your news! Congrats.

xxxx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

thansk ever so much hun..not sunk in as yet..think it will once have HCG friday and scan on the 29th and all is ok....

hugs

L xxxx


----------

